# Frage wegen Not-Aus



## waldy (22 September 2011)

Hallo,
eine Frage, wann Not-Aus in Schaltschrank eingebaut werden soll .

Wenn eine kleine Steuerung, damit werden z.B. 2 Luftventile gesteuert .
Bedienung ist mit Zwei-Hand Steuerung dabei gebaut .

Frage - sollte Not-Aus in jede Schaltschrank kommen rein oder nur ab Bestimmte Sachen ?

gruß


----------



## M-Ott (23 September 2011)

Hallo waldy,

willst Du wissen, ob Deine Steuerung einen Not-Aus (wahrscheinlich meinst Du einen Not-Halt) braucht oder ob Du einen Not-Aus (Not-Halt) am Schaltschrank brauchst?


----------



## Safety (23 September 2011)

Hallo,
das schreibt die MRL
1.2.4.3.​​​​*Stillsetzen im Notfall*​*
*Jede Maschine muss mit einem oder mehreren NOT-HALT-Befehlsgeräten ausgerüstet sein, durch die eine
unmittelbar drohende oder eintretende Gefahr vermieden werden kann.
Hiervon ausgenommen sind
— Maschinen, bei denen durch das NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät das Risiko nicht gemindert werden kann, da das
NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät entweder die Zeit des Stillsetzens nicht verkürzt oder es nicht ermöglicht, besondere,
wegen des Risikos erforderliche Maßnahmen zu ergreifen;
— handgehaltene und/oder handgeführte Maschinen.
Das NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät muss
— deutlich erkennbare, gut sichtbare und schnell zugängliche Stellteile haben;
— den gefährlichen Vorgang möglichst schnell zum Stillstand bringen, ohne dass dadurch zusätzliche Risiken
entstehen;​— erforderlichenfalls bestimmte Sicherungsbewegungen auslösen oder ihre Auslösung zulassen.
Wenn das NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät nach Auslösung eines Haltbefehls nicht mehr betätigt wird, muss dieser
Befehl durch die Blockierung des NOT-HALT-Befehlsgeräts bis zu ihrer Freigabe aufrechterhalten bleiben; es
darf nicht möglich sein, das Gerät zu blockieren, ohne dass dieses einen Haltbefehl auslöst; das Gerät darf nur
durch eine geeignete Betätigung freigegeben werden können; durch die Freigabe darf die Maschine nicht wieder
in Gang gesetzt, sondern nur das Wiederingangsetzen ermöglicht werden.
Die NOT-HALT-Funktion muss unabhängig von der Betriebsart jederzeit verfügbar und betriebsbereit sein.​NOT-HALT-Befehlsgeräte müssen andere Schutzmaßnahmen ergänzen, aber dürfen nicht an deren Stelle treten.


----------



## waldy (23 September 2011)

Hi,
Danke für die Antwort.
Das ist ganz einfachstse Gerät, wird mit Zwei-Hand-Taster ( wird mit Sicherheitsrelais SNZ 4052K überwacht ) bedient .
Da zwei Luftventile steuern Pneumatische Zylinder .
Zwei-Hand -Taster gedruck - Luftzylinder fährt raus , los gelassen - Zylinder fährt zurück.


So die Frage, sollte schon bei diese Ablauf Not-Aus Taster ( Not-Halt ) eingebaut werden ?

Oder es reicht schon , das Leute arbeiten mit Zwei-Hant Taster und damit die sind schon abgesichert ?

gruß waldy


----------



## Sinix (23 September 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> So die Frage, sollte schon bei diese Ablauf Not-Aus Taster ( Not-Halt ) eingebaut werden ?
> 
> Oder es reicht schon , das Leute arbeiten mit Zwei-Hant Taster und damit die sind schon abgesichert ?
> 
> gruß waldy



Vielleicht mal auch folgende Betrachtung:

Könnte der Bediener mit einer eventuellen Notaus-Betätigung eine benachbarte Maschine die gerade seinen Kollegen abmurksen will abschalten?

Oder: Ventil geht kaputt und Zylinder bewegt sich ohne 2-Hand. 
Wie willst du bei Gefährdung abschalten?


MfG


----------



## waldy (24 September 2011)

> Ventil geht kaputt und Zylinder bewegt sich ohne 2-Hand


 - hm, gute Frage, von eine Seite , Schaltschrank muss nciht so teuer in anschaffung sein , von andere Seite wenn passiert Unfall ( besser nicht ) , und kommen Leute von Befurfsgenossenschaft, dann die Fragen, warum auf Schaltschrank ist kein Not-Aus Taster eingebaut ist .

Obwohl das ist ganz kleine Steuerung, muss man wircklich eine Begrundung finden ( Not-Aus Taster plus Überwachungs Relais kosten Geld ) , warum wirklcih in kleine Steuerung braucht man Not-aus Taster rein bauen .

gruß


----------



## Safety (24 September 2011)

Hallo,
  eventuell könnte der Abschnitt 10.7.4 der DIN EN 60204-1 eine Abhilfe bringen für Dich. Darin wird unter bestimmten Umständen auch eine elektrische Netz-Trenneinrichtung  für die Handlung im Notfall zugelassen.


----------



## jonny_b (25 September 2011)

Hallo,

wenn der Hauptschalter als Notaus-Schalter ausgeführt wird, also gelb-rot gekennzeichnet, wäre auch noch akzeptabel. (?)

Mfg, jb


----------



## Sockenralf (25 September 2011)

Hallo,

wie sieht´s denn hier mit der Abschaltung der Druckluft aus?

Schließlich geht von DER die eigentliche Gefahr aus


MfG


----------



## Safety (25 September 2011)

Hallo,
  es nötig eine Risikobeurteilung durchzuführen und danach dann ein Sicherheitskonzept zu erstellen. Es kann dann nötig sein mit der funktionalen Sicherheit ein vorhandenes Risiko zu mindern. Hier wird es, so wie es scheint mit einer Zweihandschaltung nach DIN EN 547, DI EN ISO 13855, geschehen. Also man ermittelt einen erforderlichen Performance Level und dieser muss dann mit dieser Schaltung erreicht werden hier greift jetzt die DIN EN ISO 13849-1.
  Die Handlung im Notfall ist eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme. Die eigentliche Sicherheitsfunktion ist hier eindeutig die Zweihandschaltung und ob man durch eine Handlung im Notfall das Risiko weiter mindern kann ist nicht ersichtlich. Bei vielen Maschinen greift die Handlung im Notfall auf die gleichen Aktoren wie die eigentlichen Sicherheitsfunktionen.  Wenn also die Netz-Trenneinrichtung in diesem Beispiel die Spannung der Ventile abschaltet und dann eine Sicherer Zustand erreicht wird ist dies nach meiner Meinung akzeptabel, aber man muss die DIN EN 60204-1 lesen.
  Wichtig ist zu verstehen man hat das vorhandene Risiko mit der SF Zweihandsteuerung mit einer entsprechenden Schaltung danach, siehe z.B. Festo Sicherheitshandbuch Sicheres Reversieren, gemindert. Und dies mit dem vorher ermittelnden erforderlichen Performance Level, also wenn das was da gemacht wurde diesem entspricht haben wir das Risiko hinreichend gemindert, also die Handlung im Notfall muss nicht mehr mindern.


----------



## Sockenralf (25 September 2011)

Hallo,

ich wette eine Tüte Gummibärchen darauf, daß bei der Maschine vom Waldy das Zweihandrelais am Ende ein popeliges 3/2- oder 5/2-Ventil steuert


MfG


----------



## Safety (25 September 2011)

Hallo Ralf,
ich halte *nicht* dagegen!


----------



## Michael.Uray (26 September 2011)

Mich würde ja interessieren, ab wann man sich über eine Sicherheitseinrichtung überhaupt Gedanken machen muss.
Ich habe jetzt z.B. einen kleinen Schaltschrank mit ein paar SPS IOs, welche nur einen Heizungsmischer ansteuern. Gefahr durch Überhitzung besteht keine.
Brauche ich auf diesem Schaltschrank schon einen Not Aus / Not Halt?


----------



## Oberchefe (26 September 2011)

> Brauche ich auf diesem Schaltschrank schon einen Not Aus / Not Halt?



Das sollte Dir die RISIKOANALYSE sagen.


----------



## Michael.Uray (26 September 2011)

Ich habe gerade ein interessantes Dokument und einen Wikipedia Eintrag zu dem Thema Risikoanalyse gefunden:
http://www.u-t-b.de/de/pdf/Risikoanalyse_nach_der_Maschinenrichtlinie.pdf
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicherheitssystem


----------

